# anyone have VERY easy pregnancy & have a GIRL?



## aliwnec10

Just curious here... 

I have had NO Symptoms this entire pregnancy, other than bloating. Nothing else. This has been a piece of cake pregnancy!!!! If i was overweight, i probably could be on that show I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant. 

My 1st pregnancy was a piece of cake too. Although i had 2 more symptoms with my son. 

So is it another boy for me? anyone have a VERY easy pregnancy and have a girl????


----------



## Ju_bubbs

My first 3 were VERY easy, didn't even have a bump on my 3rd.. I had 2 boys and a girl... my 4th (girl) was awful, every symptom going and could barely walk for the last 2 months.. and this one seems to be going the same!
I think its much more to do with age rather than sex :lol:


----------



## Blah11

other than a bit of spd, my pregnancy with amelie was a breeze. this time, still no MS or anything but I am a lot more uncomfortable.


----------



## Nov11_Mummy2b

Nope, this pregnancy for me has been hard work, and not what I expected pregnancy to be like.
As soon as I got the words 'pregnant' on the HPT the morning sickness kicked in and lasted till around 16weeks.
In between then suffered quite alot cramps and panic mode kicked in due to a m/c.
At 7wk2d I had unexplained bleeding and had a scan which showed baby doing just fine and a strong healthy heartbeat.
At 20wks I got a severe chest infection and had to go A+E for anti-biotics.
Also I suffered terrible headaches up until the 3rd tri.
I've had trouble with my gallstones too which gives me bad rib pain, and can't be dealt with til after the birth.
Apart from all the bad bits I have had good bits too.
Feeling her move at 18wks was great!! Now she just batters my inside. At 22wks OH got a good kick and also seen her kick.
Last week Mum, and MIL both felt baby move so they are both over the moon.
At the moment I keep saying am never doing this again, but am sure this time next year I will have changed my mind lol.


----------



## Dorian

I've had 2 boys and 1 girl, and all of them have been sooo very easy. A little moodiness at first, a little quesy, sore breasts, and that's basically all. 

I think it has more to do with your body/hormones and how your body takes and accepts them. Some people are just lucky, boy or girl, and others suffer.


----------



## Caezzybe

I had a very easy pregnancy with my son and am having a very similar pregnacy so far (touch wood!) and am expectng a girl. Well it's been easy apart from the fact that I've had gestational diabetes both times and had a low lying placenta last time that resolved by 26 weeks anyway.

I'm just hoping that the birth of my daughter is as straightforward and easy as the one I had with my baby boy! ;)


----------



## babylove719

This is my first and so far I would consider it very easy!!! I'm definitely one of the lucky ones. No morning sickness, some very mild passing queasiness for about two weeks bit never actually got sick. And I'm expecting a girl


----------



## vikki22

I had an easy pregnancy with my daughter until i gave birth and she didnt want to come out than i was induced


----------



## yourstruly10

I had a very easy first 25 weeks with this one. No symptoms, no nausea, no bloating, no sore boobs, nothing. Its a girl.


----------



## pipsbabybean

i have to say this is my first pregnancy.. due a princess in dec/jan and its been a breeze
no m/s at all
slight fatigue at the beginning. this gave the game away
no spots like my mother said girls steal ur beauty
ive been radiant! 
thats it
so easy i thought i was carrying a boy
20 weeks revealed a girlie!!x


----------



## ahcigar1

This is my first pregnancy so have nothing to compare it to but I am having a girl and it has been very easy. Never have gotten a bought of MS not even a little. Everything has been going almost textbook wise with growth, scans, appointments. No funny symptoms. My only major deal has been being tired, which I don't think that can be avoided with boy or girl. So maybe there is some truth to it. I don't know.


----------



## booboomagoo

I'm having an exceptionally easy pregnancy, but having a little boy.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

my pregnancy has been fine and I'm having a boy! 

however, in my personal opinion, pregnancy symptoms etc have nothing to do with the sex of the baby. Out of all the people who have easy pregnancies- 50% probably have boys and the other half girls. the same goes for people who have had difficult pregnancies. 

it's just a 50/50 chance! xx


----------



## Saaaally

I had a really horrible pregnancy and had a boy so i'm sure it can happen the other way too :D xx


----------



## Rukky

My previous pregnancy was very easy,no morning sickness,just some mood swings and i had a boy.


----------



## you&me

My 2 girl pregnancies were yuck and pretty much a mirror image of each other, except for the gestation that delivery was at!! Every symptom, sickness morning noon and night from about week 5 til delivery...emotional, spotty, headaches, uncomfortable.

This pregnancy...I forget at times I am even pregnant...until I feel kicks...and it is a boy!!

So for me it seems I do carry the opposite genders very differently.


----------



## Fruitymeli

i had morning sickness that was all day with my son 
this time i was only sick with beans lol


----------



## Scarletvixen

I find girls alot easier to carry than boysthis is my 3rd girl and apat from the rh disease which i have i have an easier time of it xx


----------



## lissaw

I don't know what I'm having yet, but its a piece of cake so far..... speaking of cake I must have some lol


----------



## Treelo

According to the scans i have had this baby is a girl and this pregnancy has been so so easy compared to my boy pregnancies. 
I have had no MS, no complications, no probs at all apart from SPD and Statica but i had them on the boys along with dreadfull MS had Hypermemsis on DS1, low lying placenta bleeding heart burn my boy pregnancies were not one bit enjoyable i was in and out of hospital on both of them and on bed rest with DS2 due to bleeding and low plying placenta.
So if scan and my gut feelings are right and this baby is a girl then yes i have had a very very easy pregnancy.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

My first is a girl and no problems in pregnancy at all. Same this time but we don't know if what the sex is as yet.


----------



## Guinea Pig

The only thing easier with my pink pregnancy was the sickness :thumbup:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I'm having a girl and this pregnancy has been awful but with my twins I didn't even know I was carrying till 12 weeks and ended up losing my first then second 2 weeks later =( hope your pregnancy breezes through again


----------

